# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  I cant leave my house at all.

## God

I cant even go into the living room cuz my family is there. I cant stand them. I always feel like Im being called ugly,gay,beast or something like that. IDK why Im being treated like this. sorry If im posting in the wrong section but i would LIKE A CHANGE. and a great way to change is if I go to the gym and grocery store. BUT i cant leave my house. damn I hate myself sometimes......help?

----------


## 1

You can leave your house,what prevents you from stepping out the door is that paranoia. No "What if's" or trying to be a mind reader..take little steps.

----------


## msguy76

I'm trapped in my home as well. I have safe zones but for the most part I feel as if I am k my safe inside my house and it's danger danger everywhere else

----------


## Cuchculan

You guys / girls ever try exposure therapy? Just doing things for a short amount of time to begin with. Could be five minutes fist time you try it. It will be hard. It will bring on all those bad feelings you hate. Most people simply want to run away. But here is were we stay. We don't run. At the end of the day they are only feelings. Bad ones. But we can turn them into good ones over time. The more you let them come on, and not run away from them, the weaker they become. The mind and the body gets used to them. Just start off small. One thing you really hate doing. If it is staying going out, just sit in your front garden for five minutes. Explore the feelings that it brings on. What is the worst thing that can happen to you? Makes you feel a bit off. You are feeling just as off sitting in the house doing nothing at all. So you may as well have a good excuse for feeling off. Something to show for it. Never easy to begin with. You just have to believe in yourself. Believe that you can do it. Anything is possible if you want it bad enough.

----------

